# Used classic



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

There is a used classic on gum tree near me wickford.....what questions should I ask the seller before purchase


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Has it been regularly descaled - crucial if mains water in your area is hard. If you're not familiar with the machine - have a look on YouTube at some shots pulled on it then go and have a look and ask the seller to demonstrate it working that is - get it to operating temp - run the brew pump to make sure it works - preferably making you a coffee and check the machine's steam function works. Classics are very simple bomb proof machines so if there are any major faults, the above will highlight them.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also take the top of and look for rust inside anywhere to check no leaks are present!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can I clarify what people class as regularly descaled I asked and eBay seller how often he had descaled and he said annually which doesn't seem very regular to me.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> Can I clarify what people class as regularly descaled I asked and eBay seller how often he had descaled and he said annually which doesn't seem very regular to me.


Depends on your water but I would say every 3 months is the bare minimum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> Can I clarify what people class as regularly descaled I asked and eBay seller how often he had descaled and he said annually which doesn't seem very regular to me.


Check the water in the area where the Classic is located - if it's a soft water area, this won't be a problem.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's a hard water area so had better leave this one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> It's a hard water area so had better leave this one


Very wise - be patient - they are pretty plentiful. Just a case of finding the right one.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's still worth considering if the price and general condition is good. They are pretty bomb proof and also pretty easy to maintain/fix - so if it works and looks good then some good maintenance when you first get it (thorough clean, descale, chem back flush, gasket and poss the odd O ring) should be all that's required.

Things to check:

1. Good flow of water through shower screen when running without a PF. Should be more than a dribble!

2. Good relief 'puff' through the blow-off tube after pulling a shot

3. Steam wand: shouldn't drip water when up to brew temp, but many do (even quite well maintained ones). Flick it into steam mode and see if it gently leaks steam even with the steam knob closed (again, if it drips water then it'll probably do this as well). Lastly, try it steaming - with the valve partially open and also fully open - checking to see if there is water dripping off the wand or out of the case anywhere that it shouldn't be.

Plenty of YouTube videos and cheap parts available online to help fix just about anything on a Classic!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with all of the above - if it's relatively cheap it might be worth a go if you feel confident about fixing it/maintaining it (there is a wealth of great advice and guidance on the forum to assist the least confident, e.g., me). It would also be worth asking about the water that has been used with it in case bottled or filter water has been used.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the advice


----------

